# Solved: laptop screen is freaking out



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A105-S2231. It's been doing this for a while. It started out when I opened up sometimes it would have lines moving all over the screen. I would just kind of tilt the screen a little and it would fix and would work fine. I leave it open as much as possible to avoid this problem as I don't take it out much. Today I opened it and it is much worse. I can't get it to fix. I have also been having trouble occasionally with it freezing up or restarting due to an ati2dvag error which I have posted in a previous post (http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/790534-ati2dvag-error.html) that I have never been able to resolve. I don't know if one thing has to do with the other but thought I needed to mention them both here. If something needs replaced I would like to do it myself so I would appreciate detailed instructions if possible. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

First can you start in safemode and the problem goes away in safemode?

Second there is a ribbon like connector from the MB to the screen that can become loose or damaged that can cause this.

Third the ati2dvag error is you video card....I would suggest going to the manufactures site and see if they have an uodated driver for the video card....or at-least go to Device manager and uninstall it and re-install it.

For Safemode start tapping F8 immediately on startup and using the arrow keys select safemode and then press Enter


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

I started in safemode and from the time I restarted until i was on the screen to select safemode it was freaking out, I couldn't even see enough to select safemode. I grabbed the edge of the screen and kind of tilted it a bit enough to hold it still and it fixed and I was able to log on to safemode and now on regular and it is working as normal. I'm afraid when I close it again it will continue as it has been but is obviously getting worse. My husband is leaving town today and that is our main source of communication while he is away so I'm hoping it will work until he returns. Do you think the ribbon like connector needs fixed and would it be something I can buy and replace on my own. I'm good at following instructions and pretty handy  I will try uninstalllng the driver as well. Thank you so much for your quick response.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Sometimes if your lucky the connections have just become loose.

It takes time and patients to get to where it connects to the motherboard and screen...usually they are just push fits.

Here are 2 places that are not exactly what you need but may help

http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Satellite-A105/remove-replace-LCD-screen-1.htm

http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Satellite-A105/remove-motherboard-1.htm


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you so much! I'm going to wait until he gets home to try to get into it. I may reply again then. I did uninstall and reinstall the driver. We won't know if that helped that problem until it happens again...or I guess if it doesn't happen again. Thanks again


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Good-luck!


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

I took the laptop apart to check connections, I haven't bought new parts yet, the connections seemed good so I'm guessing I need a new screen. I put it all back together and now the screen doesn't come on at all. It was messing up a lot more before I took it apart. You coulnt hardly use it at all unless someone else was griping it at the top with both hands to hold it in a certain way. I don't know why it doesn't come on at all now. The computer is on but no screen. Do you think I need a new screen and an FL inverter board or one or the other?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

The connections usually look tight but you have to take them out and then put them back in.........bit late now but well done on completing the exercise.

Can you hook up another screen to the laptop from the back .....


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

I did unplug them and plugged them back in. You mean a regular desktop monitor? There's a place for that on the side


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes try that..

As it doesn't work at all now you must have been in the right area.


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

Nothing happened. Is there something I need to do besides plug it in?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you have to push one of the F keys (maybe with a picture of a TV on it)


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

I keep trying and it won't come on. The f5 or the f9 but neither one makes a difference


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I assume you have turned the monitor on......

Hook it up and turn it on and then restart you PC......also try Fn.


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm trying to use this monitor so yes it is on lol. I've tried restarting and using Fn. I think I'm going to give up for the night. Thanks for your help. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## jjinx (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I think we have decided not to put money into it and buy a new laptop.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

good idea


----------

